# Another bites the dust (bent seatpost)



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Kore X-Lite 26.8 at minimum insertion point, bent. 

Uno thick-wall aluminum 26.8, 5 inches of post inserted into frame...bent.

Will a Thompson solve this problem?


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Kore X-Lite 26.8 at minimum insertion point, bent.
> 
> Uno thick-wall aluminum 26.8, 5 inches of post inserted into frame...bent.
> 
> Will a Thompson solve this problem?


I think you should have better luck with a Thompson since it is machined rather than aluminum tubing. And the inside is machined sort of oval rather than round, so its stronger. Otherwise what I have is a Kent Eriksen custom sweetpost. I'm pretty hefty myself(around 260) and it is a dream seatpost with no issues of bending.


----------



## dansMTB (Aug 12, 2004)

26.8, is tiny for a clyde in my opinion. I usually try to avoid 27.2s, and get frames with 30.9 and up ( I'm 240 lbs). Saw you have 5 inches in the frame, but how much of the post is exposed? 

Thomson's are great posts, and if that didn't work, probably not much else that would.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If your bending posts, you might pay real close attention to the weld at the seat tube/top tube junction on the frame. 

As far as posts, 26.8 size doesn't leave you with a lot of options...I'd go Thompson and hope for the best. They use 7000 series aluminum which is less likely to bend than the cheaper posts made out of 6061 aluminum.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Good to know.

I run about 10" inch exposed. I really should have a bigger frame, but this one has gotta last till I upgrade.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

I destroyed the Specialized seat post on my Stumpy EVO.....LBS replaced it with a Thomson under warranty...... it has worked great. Also a 27.2.......215 lb. Clyde.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I ride the stock seat post and have at as much as 320 pounds. Never had an issue. That said, I plan to get a Thomson on my new bike since it is a 27.2 rather than the 30.9 that's on my RockHopper. I'd say if you bend a Thomson, you are either trying to bend it on purpose or you need a thick walled stainless steel post that weights 10 pounds...lol


----------



## xjcrawlr (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you considered carbon?

I run a 27.2 RaceFace Next carbon post on a 29er hardtail with no issues. I also use a Selle Anatomica saddle which helps by being flexy too.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't weight nearly as much as you folks. I'm only 220lbs. 

Did a jump, left foot unclipped, came down hard on the seat. Actually over extended my hamstring a bit too...but the post bent instantly.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

At your weight a Thomson would be bombproof. Any DH post would be I'd think.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll 2nd the Thompson or any downhill post... I've bent 3 stock posts, giant, trek, spesh, and now I'm hauling my kid in trailer attached to the seatpost on singletrack (about 80lbs total) on a thompson and a truvativ downhill and haven't had an issue yet


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Like above.. Thompson is good. I run a Raceface respond series, another good one is Easton havoc


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> I don't weight nearly as much as you folks. I'm only 220lbs.
> 
> Did a jump, left foot unclipped, came down hard on the seat. Actually over extended my hamstring a bit too...but the post bent instantly.


Drop the post before hitting jumps. :thumbsup:

I've been pretty successful with a Raceface post on my old GT which takes a 26.8mm post. I would have gone Thomson but needed a little more insertion and they dont make long small diameter posts.


----------

